# Sickie Ickie for Pres



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Grass roots politics at its best!

http://www.thelopezfamilyonline.com/play.php?first=Sickie&last=Ickie


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

who the hell say Chillyea in a chat room


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL The abominable Snowman?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love that man....you can have my vote too


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that a good one...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bryce I actually watched that whole thing going NO WAY LMAO, I obviously need to darken my hair again LOL.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

You got my vote.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

LMAO! I'm writing you in!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Can I be your V.P. ?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

SI that's pretty funny... I did mine up and showed my wife but me thinks the old biddies at the end was a little too much considering where they had my ad campaign 

But honestly though have to say my vote goes to Cthulhu in '08 - the stars are right so why choose the lesser evil!

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Can I be your V.P. ?


Why not? We actors have to stick together! :googly:


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

It's about time we get a nomarl guy for President!!
You got my vote my friend


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I've been called many things...but normal? :googly:


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought it was a nice touch.....



Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL I've been called many things...but normal? :googly:


----------

